# this is silly question using remy as generator



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi 

I try to use remy motor as generator about 150kw


I will try to use 1.6 deisel engine to run it..as full throtle for 15 minute..

question 

1. Remy motor can be generator easily?? I know It's give half dc half ac I think I can be by simple logic 

2. Is there any possible buy remy under 5000 dollars?? 

3. normal car's deisel engine can handle full throtle about 15 minute?

Thank you for reading


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> Hi
> 
> I try to use remy motor as generator about 150kw
> 
> ...


Hey Pooh,

I don't know what you're up to, but one of these days you're going to have to hire an engineer 

Any electric motor can be run as a generator----if properly excited. So, yes, a Remy motor can be used as a generator. But you need the controller (inverter) to go with it. Remy motors are used as generators at least part of the time in the hybrid applications.

Whether or not it can do 150 kW for 15 minute depends on particulars of the application, I suppose. You would need to investigate that further. You do realize that is about twice the energy stored in an EV battery 

major


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> Hey Pooh,
> 
> I don't know what you're up to, but one of these days you're going to have to hire an engineer
> 
> ...


Thank you for always 

Yes you are right... but .. I 'm enginner for 14 years for 3d game programming so I know as my experience .. I must study all by myself 

So I keep asking this kind question 

anyway is there cheap source by remy motor?? I read a article at this forum he said about remy just 3000 dollars.. It's amazing..

Oh he said it's just 1600 dollars????
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/150kw-200hp-ac-motor-inverter-7-47672.html

Is it true?


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Genius Pooh said:


> Thank you for always
> 
> Yes you are right... but .. I 'm enginner for 14 years for 3d game programming so I know as my experience .. I must study all by myself
> 
> ...


Just an opinion. Me and electricity are bitter enemies.


A 150kW generator is pretty serious. Generators with that kind of output are pretty big. If the engine is has peak power of 150kw it won't last long. Huge amounts of engine cooling are required because it gets no airflow at full load. A car would seize it's engine doing that. So normally to generate 100HP of electrics, you are running a 200HP or larger generator engine. They have run in "lazy mode" to keep going. They have to be well controlled on RPM, or they can burn out the electrics. The closer you come to the target RPM, the longer the circuitry lasts, just like any voltage controller. They get hotter and hotter the more they have change the voltage due to RPM variation.

To put this in perspective, a typical 150kW generator uses a 430HP 8.3L continous duty rated Cummins diesel. They derate it to about 300hp? But it runs at 200HP.

I'm thinking the same is true for the generator/motor itself. If you run at max capacity for 15 minutes, it better be rated much higher than 150kW. 

If you expect it last 15 minutes at full load more than once, you better overbuild it 2:1.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe the transfer case of hybrid cadillac escladade SUV's have a dual Remy motor setup in them which is good for 150hp or so. These can be sourced from wrecking yards stateside for a few thousand if not less, but obviously not in mass production quantities. However I have no idea how much work would be needed to extricate these from the transfer case and make them useable in an EV application. Certainly, that would be the bulk of the cost.


----------

